# Weekly Report



## Impulse Fishing (Apr 19, 2013)

Tuesday and Wednesday I had trips with Capt. Travis Lovell. Day one was going to be trout fishing and day two redfishing. Day one started with a bang and Clay and Jordan with CZ USA started off whipping some specks boatside. Since the guys weren't taking any fish home with them we chose only to keep a few for dinner. We left the trout biting in search of some bulls and found them stacked.

Friday I had Jon Shreve, his son JJ, and his dad. We searched far and wide for slot reds and with the post front conditions, they just would not bite anywhere. We moved to the bull red hole and since they were deep enough not to be affected by post front pressure, they were hammering our bait crabs every drop. It was a good day of fishing for this family.

Saturday and Sunday I had trips for Capt. Travis Miller as part of a 5 boat group from North Arkansas. My 3 guys had never been saltwater fishing before. Saturday was another search far and wide mission checking many places that have been holding slot reds. Unfortunately we did not find a single slot red to catch. Following defeat, we headed for the bull red hole and ole trusty paid off with a bull red every drop. The guys had a blast with that. Sunday with the wind laid down to barely nothing we headed out for trout. First we stopped at Tracy Macie for insurance shrimp. We hit the trout hole and began destroying them on double rigged Matrix Shad Shrimp Creole. It was hot and heavy all morning and we smashed the KYSEK lid closed with 100 trout.

Capt. Rob Dupont
225-776-9820
www.impulsefishingcharters.com


----------



## MarshBandit (May 23, 2018)

Looks like everyone will eat well this week! Nice work captain


----------

